# 7/24/10



## Zum (Jul 24, 2010)

Arrived at the lake around 5pm fished till 9.
Landed 3 smallies and 12 chain pickerel.
Crazy weather lately,is it going to rain,not rain,rain,calm,windy,nah stayed calm.
Tried off shore flats with a spinnerbait first,not to much was happening couple litle pickerel.
Off to the lily pads I go,pitching a white frog first.To my surprize landed a nice little smallie right in the middle of the weeds.


Got to another little patch off weeds and set the hook on a nice pickerel,up out the water it went,then my line went loose.Crap
parted my frog off,must out got in it's gill plate.It was the only frog I was packing and I never brought my flukes or the right hooks to fish any more weeds.I had some buzzbaits so I figured I would try that.Started throwing it right into the weeds at first and was kinda frustrated as I knew the fish where in the pads but the buzzbait wasn't really what they wanted.I did manage a few good fish casting the edges of the pads.One real nice smallie(20") and a few pickerel.
Heres a little video,forgot to take any pictues of them.
Theres one bad(swear)word in the first part of the video,sorry in advance.
[youtube]3mR5xv_q26M[/youtube]
Seen some loons,painted turtles,a beaver,would of stayed longer but the mosquitoes drove me home.
Not to often we get a calm night,they were crazy.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 25, 2010)

I :twisted: Solid report!!! Cool video too. Those smallies are really dark. Is that common where you fish?


----------



## Zum (Jul 25, 2010)

fish devil said:


> I :twisted: Solid report!!! Cool video too. Those smallies are really dark. Is that common where you fish?


Yup...alot of our lakes are stained water.There kinda like river smallies,probably because all our lakes are small.There are a few lakes that are clear,they'll be alot lighter there.


----------



## ghogan52 (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats. Cool report. How did you do the video. Do you have the camera attached to you hat?


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2010)

ghogan52 said:


> Congrats. Cool report. How did you do the video. Do you have the camera attached to you hat?


Yup...I think it was 1/4" bolt,cut down abit,then I cut a nut in half to lock it in place.Don't really need the nut though,just didn't want it to fall off.Fit's right in the tripod connection.Put it on the bill of your hat close to your head.I only screw it on if I think there might be a top water bite.
I like watching how at times the fish take the same lures different.They weren't jumping out the water that night only sucking the buzzbait down.Pulling hard this time of year.
Used a pretty big cannon powershot last year...alittle heavy and ate batteries.Bought alittle Olympus stlyus tough(waterproof),alot lighter,video quality not as good but good enough.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cool report, I love the video. I miss pickerel, I haven't caught a single one this year.


----------



## cali27 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great video, fun to watch.

What is a chain pickeral? we have walleye/pickeral up here, are they the same thing? I have not caught one since I was a kid, they look diffrent from what I remember.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 26, 2010)

cali27 said:


> Great video, fun to watch.
> 
> What is a chain pickeral? we have walleye/pickeral up here, are they the same thing? I have not caught one since I was a kid, they look diffrent from what I remember.



Pickerel & walleye are two different species, in two different families of fish. Apparently in some states & in some provinces of Canada, some people refer to pickerel as walleye & vice versa which is stupid. A pickerel is a pickerel & a walleye is a walleye. Pickerel are related to muskies, northern pike, etc. Walleyes are related to yellow perch, darters, etc. Walleyes are tasty, pickerel, not so much.


----------



## cali27 (Jul 26, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> cali27 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video, fun to watch.
> ...



Interesting, I never knew that. Thanks


----------



## Zum (Jul 27, 2010)

We don't have walleye here but lots of Chain pickerel.
Some people eat the pickerel and say there the best fresh water fish going,if caught early and not in real muddy waters.


----------

